# Dirrect Link For A Free Sample



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

This is a dirrect link that was emailed to me today for your choice of a free sample of your choice of Hakira fish food.

http://www.hikariusa.com/promotions/try-hikari-free-fish-food-sample-offer/


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

sweeeeeet, thanks for the link


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes I thank you also.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

has anyone got there sample as of yet?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Well me being Canadian I don't think they'll ever ship me one, but I filled it out anyways hoping for the best


----------



## chabelo31 (Apr 21, 2010)

soitsbig said:


> has anyone got there sample as of yet?


I haven't received anything........


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

chabelo31 said:


> has anyone got there sample as of yet?


I haven't received anything........
[/quote]
me either thats why Im asking.So I will wait,nothing lose.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I was the first to fill it out and I am sure it will take anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks. I will let you know when I get mine.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet Loving I'm goin to give it a try right now.


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

Got it! just came in the mail. The sample food from Hikari. They sent me a very small sample of the Carnivore pellets I asked for also a larger sample of the Cichlid Gold sinking type pellets and a sample of the Cichlid Bio-gold+ floating type pellets..


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

how long did it take since you filled out the form online? almost a month?


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I also just received mine today. Carnivore sinking, cichlid biogold, and cichlid gold. They are very small quantities, but still nothing beats free food







Took me about a month from when I filled it out.


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

yes about a month


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah got mine yesterday. Funny I was the first to fill it out but we all got it at the same time.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

awwww crap....you could request more then one sample? I only requested one type.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> awwww crap....you could request more then one sample? I only requested one type.


Nope you could only pick one, I just checked it. They must just be sending the extras to be nice...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea I received mine yesterday also


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

still waiting for mine


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Got mine in the mail yesterday, so they do indeed ship to canada 

I asked for Cichlid Gold and they gave me that and Sicnking Carnivore Pellets as well


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

i got mine last week with some extras. too bad they are so small. but as stated before, nothing beat free food.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

HGI said:


> Got mine in the mail yesterday, so they do indeed ship to canada
> 
> I asked for Cichlid Gold and they gave me that and Sicnking Carnivore Pellets as well


damn i should of got some too. I assumed they would ship to canada. Ill jump on it if i see something like this again


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

yes got mine the other day


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Were these regular sized packs or just small sample pouches?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

very small samples depending on what you choose. the massivore pellets was my smallest pack. probally 2inx1in bag. the biggest bag was the hikari gold sinking and the bio gold


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I got mine last week...same thing as I Can Mate


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I sent them a comment email thanking them for going out of their way to ship to Canada even though this event was clearly for states only, while I was doing that I thought I'd ask them what they recommended for Piranhas and here's what I got for a respawns.



> Our best diet for your type of fish is Cichlid Bio-Gold+. This
> product has a living microorganism in the food that provides lots of
> benefits for the fish and also accelerates coloration.


That's coming from a Hikari rep.


----------



## little_nugget (Jun 24, 2008)

HGI said:


> I sent them a comment email thanking them for going out of their way to ship to Canada even though this event was clearly for states only, while I was doing that I thought I'd ask them what they recommended for Piranhas and here's what I got for a respawns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is because that one is the most expensive one. Here it's $20 a bag and the regular cichlid gold is $9


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I got my 3 samples today to bad they're all powdered from shipping.lol.fry food now! Isn't massivore the most exspensive? Massivore says one pellet= 2 goldfish calorie wise.


----------

